# Universal Flu Vaccine Holds Promise



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Universal Flu Vaccine Holds Promise ScienceDaily ??? An influenza vaccine that protects against death and serious complications from different strains of flu is a little closer to reality, Saint Louis University vaccine researchers have found. “This is a significant first step in developing a universal vaccine to help protect against pandemic influenza,” said Robert Belshe, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

